# Sticky  How to post flickr photos



## Yellow Fever

This is the instruction of how to embed flickr photos



*Step 1. Click on the arrow*






*Step 2. Highlite/Grab the HTML*







*Step 3. Check the BB code and choose the photo size *







*Step 4. Copy the BB code link/Highlite it*







*Step 5. Paste the link to your post*







*Step 6 Done *


----------

